# E-ZPass necessary?



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi all,
I've been looking around for an answer and can't seem to find the one that I'm looking for.

I'm going to be doing Uber and Lyft for a week or so, and I don't have an E-Zpass, is it really important that I have one? Can I just keep extra change/cash on me in case I have to go through a toll?

Thank you


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

It's not necessary to have EZ Pass, but its much easier then having to pay money for tolls. Plus, you have a record of it when it doesn't show in the final fare, which happens regularly. I highly recommended you get one, but until then, make sure you get a receipt for every tool you pay. You will have one missing sooner or later. And when you do get one, continue to watch the fare and make sure every one is included.


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

I was using my dad's car for a bit and he has an E-Zpass, and the toll showed up on the summary.

I'm unable to use his car or E-ZPass, due to his work. If I pay cash/coins, it won't be included in the summary?

Thanks again


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

The tolls that were charged to the passenger will show up and be included in your final fare. But check them to make sure every one was included. Many of my trips seem to be missing one of two if I go over the bridge and use the TP. I will honestly say that I have anyways been reimbursed whenI have submitted a missed toll.


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Ah ok, thank you!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Airy said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I was using my dad's car for a bit and he has an E-Zpass, and the toll showed up on the summary.
> 
> ...


How old are you? Are they letting 16 year old drivers drive now?

Anyhow, you need the ez pass. Its annoying as a rider to go through a cash lane, especially if the lanes are backed up. Uber also only charges customers for the discounted toll which you typically get if you have a ez pass. So you will end up losing money.

So, is the car your dads company car as well? I wonder how they will feel about the extra miles.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It's just unprofessional to do the cash lanes.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Where I am there are no one toll roads in the whole state. I don't need one. If there are tollroads around you, you need one


----------



## Airy (Jun 25, 2017)

Trebor said:


> How old are you? Are they letting 16 year old drivers drive now?
> 
> Anyhow, you need the ez pass. Its annoying as a rider to go through a cash lane, especially if the lanes are backed up. Uber also only charges customers for the discounted toll which you typically get if you have a ez pass. So you will end up losing money.
> 
> So, is the car your dads company car as well? I wonder how they will feel about the extra miles.


Free gas too


----------



## ernestb436 (Oct 24, 2015)

EZPASS rocks, and in the state of OHIO its much cheaper to use EZPASS!! Otherwise, you will pay 50% more in tolls if you're paying by cash! For years I had a transponder from OHIO which charged a $0.75 fee, I was in VA several years ago and they have them with no Monthly Service Charges so I picked one up and have been using it ever since!


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Trebor said:


> How old are you? Are they letting 16 year old drivers drive now?
> 
> Anyhow, you need the ez pass. Its annoying as a rider to go through a cash lane, especially if the lanes are backed up. Uber also only charges customers for the discounted toll which you typically get if you have a ez pass. So you will end up losing money.
> 
> So, is the car your dads company car as well? I wonder how they will feel about the extra miles.


Really? I always go thru the cash lanes and ask the passengers for the toll money.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

If you said you are only doing it for a week then no it's not really needed. You won't care if a rider down rates you since you will not get deactivated in a week most likely.


----------



## EthanStark (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been interested in birding for a long time but only now got the time and courage to join the forum. I love feeding birds from my home from feeders and do my best to encourage their protection. Lots to learn on the birding front, besides my gazing at various places with my binos. Thanks for having me!i don't believe THAT many people don't have credit cards. although we don't drive as much (only on the weekends), the EZ pass is such a blessing. before we got it, we had so many issues with cash. sometimes the counter isn't right so a $0.75 toll turns out to be $1.30. really stupid, probably done on purpose by the state of NJ.


----------



## SDo (Aug 14, 2017)

Airy said:


> Hi all,
> I've been looking around for an answer and can't seem to find the one that I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm going to be doing Uber and Lyft for a week or so, and I don't have an E-Zpass, is it really important that I have one? Can I just keep extra change/cash on me in case I have to go through a toll?
> ...


1. You will miss out on discounted rates without a pass. 
2. Your trip will often be significantly longer if you get on a cash line. This will make your passenger very unhappy.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

SDo said:


> 1. You will miss out on discounted rates without a pass.
> 2. Your trip will often be significantly longer if you get on a cash line. This will make your passenger very unhappy.


Exactly this. Appearances matter. Money matters.

I don't see why you'd even think twice. It's cheap, lasts forever, and gives you a record of everything. I'm 80 miles from the nearest toll road and recovered the fee in six months' worth of personal and business trips into Chicago.


----------

